# Bsnl online bill payment



## jatt (Jul 27, 2009)

Dear friends,
i want to pay landline and broadband bill of bsnl today.please tell me that can i able to pay online or not.if yes please tell me procedure please.thanks in adavance.


----------



## emailaatif786 (Jul 27, 2009)

GO TO:
*portal.bsnl.in/portal/aspxfiles/registration.aspx


----------



## jatt (Jul 27, 2009)

emailaatif786 said:


> GO TO:
> *portal.bsnl.in/portal/aspxfiles/registration.aspx




thanks a lot for that brother but they are only supporting HDFC and another but i m user of SBI,so here i have to wait tell the service starts.


Any way thanks for help here.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jul 27, 2009)

If you have SBI online banking, you can add your BSNL bill in your account.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Jul 31, 2009)

This month I did not get the tel. bill from BSNL. So I went online, checked my bill and paid using my *SBI credit card*.

I do not remember whether I used the HDFC gateway or ICICI gateway. Whichever , you will be given an option to pay either using that bank's credit card or any other banks' credit card.So choose "other Master/VISA card" and proceed to pay.

By the way, you will be asked to register for "Verified by Visa" by the SBI. Complete this process by creating a password asked for and do remember this password. Once you successfully register, you should be able to make your payment.

(All future online transactions with Indian agencies will require you to go through the Verified by Visa process as an added security.So do remember the password)


----------

